# stripped bark on mullberry tree



## big Gee (Aug 23, 2006)

My mullberry tree is showing strips of shredded bark and falling leaves. limbs are being stripped 8 to 10 inches long and completely all the way around limb. the leaves are falling quickly on the affected limbs. could this be an animal or a bug attacking my tree?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 24, 2006)

My money's on animal, maybe deer.


----------



## big Gee (Aug 24, 2006)

*stripped mullberry*

These limbs are second story limbs that are being affected. but thanks for the guess.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 24, 2006)

Better information = better guesses.


Anything else you may have neglected to mention?


----------



## treeseer (Aug 24, 2006)

Squirrels?

Hard to guess wihtout pictures


----------



## big Gee (Aug 24, 2006)

I didn't think about squirrels. there is a family that plays on the tree. I will watch out to see if they are the culprit. Thanks alot!


----------



## Ekka (Aug 25, 2006)

Giraffe. lol


----------



## big Gee (Aug 25, 2006)

you never know stranger things have happened in our neck of the woods. I have even been told perhaps a porcupine. hmm, that is pretty strange don't you think? But we live in north cental Texas, about 14 miles from Red River and lived here all my life and never have seen one. So a giraffe would be cool.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Heath (Aug 25, 2006)

My money is on squirrells. Little varmints are notorious for ringing limbs. I suppose if my teeth constantly grew I'd try it too!


----------



## big Gee (Aug 26, 2006)

will my leaves come back next year? Or are the damaged limbs dead? And how do I stop the squirrels?:help:


----------



## Heath (Aug 28, 2006)

it depends on wether or not the bark has been removed around the entire circumference of the branch. If yes, then the leaves will not be back. If not then you may have some returning life to the branch, albeit less than an undamaged one.


----------



## big Gee (Aug 28, 2006)

well thanks you all! But my tree comes first and the squirrels have got to go., so my husband is going squirrel hunting in the morning! Rocky and all his family will have to let Bullwinkle know their new adress in squirrel heaven.lol


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 29, 2006)

big Gee said:


> well thanks you all! But my tree comes first and the squirrels have got to go., so my husband is going squirrel hunting in the morning! Rocky and all his family will have to let Bullwinkle know their new adress in squirrel heaven.lol



I was working for my mother in law today. All the yards near there have a lot of wide open space and plenty of little ground squirrels.

A hawk flew by me with something dangling. I saw the furry tail. It was one of the squirrels. One down, billions to go.


----------

